# help with full carbon forks using skewers



## airrush (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi I have a look 585 with full carbon forks and carbon drops. I have not had full carbon forks before and wonder about hurting them with skewers that have those rough faces that rub the carbon on the forks. I don't want to mess the forks up and I take the front wheel off all the time for transport. Can anybody tell me whats the best way to keep the forks solid or should I not worry. Thanks.


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

It depends on the type of skewers i guess but i have used both mavic ksyriums and campag chorus hubs/skewers in my look carbon dropouts and they haven't caused any damage. The dropouts are very hard.


----------

